# Bachmann Thomas and Percy!



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

While checking out a hobby shop yesterday (see other post), I got to talking with a clerk about the new Thomas in large scale. We thumbed through the new catalog, and I was surprised to see that not only is Bachmann making a Thomas set, but separate sale Thomas, Annie, and Claribel. I was shocked, however, that they are also making Percy and the troublesome trucks as a set and separate sale items as well! This is excellent news!! I don't need the bmann track or transformer, but those locos and cars will definetly be welcome additions!! 

Having had several young guys over, Percy seems to be the second favorite, after Thomas, of course..


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Mark - you've been missing out! This was reported three weeks ago









What I want to know is WHEN they will be available...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*I received my Bachmann catalog today and as Mark said these items will be avalable but it doesnt say when. it also said that these sets have a lifetime warranty? thats something new. the sets are 385.00 each, or the engines are 200.00 each or 70.00 for the cars and thats retail so price should be reasonalbe for street prices lets just hope they run well for the kids...*


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd like to see the actual product photos for one - everything so far has been their HO-scale models photoshopped on Bachmann G-scale rails. 

-Kurt 

P.S.: You might get a kick out of this:








http://sodorscratchbuilding.ne1.net/


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

The Thomas sets will arrive around the third quarter so I would say toward the end of the summer. I have some photos of the pre-production pieces and they look very nice indeed! I will post them as soon as I have clearance to do so. 

Jack


----------



## Crosshead (Feb 20, 2008)

Jack, 

That's great news! Any chance there's more of that sort of information coming, on maybe some more prototype related Large Scale items? The Bach Board has been a little dried up of late. 

Richard C.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jack, looking forward to the photos when you are allowd to post them. 

I am still wondering if Percy could be"Dethomasized" and made into a conventional UK outline loco?


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Garrett, 
When producing items in the Thomas line you are at the mercy of the licensor. You can design it any way you want but then it has to be submitted for approval and it most likely would have to be redesigned to be more faithful to the licensed concept. In other words Thomas and Percy will be very faithfull to the TV versions 

Hi Richard, 
I will certainly monitor the forums and provide info when possible. The Narrow Gauge long caboose and the Thomas items are this years large scale releases. I'm sure there will be more to come in the future!


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Posted By Bucksco on 03/28/2009 7:30 AM
Hi Garrett, 
When producing items in the Thomas line you are at the mercy of the licensor. You can design it any way you want but then it has to be submitted for approval and it most likely would have to be redesigned to be more faithful to the licensed concept. In other words Thomas and Percy will be very faithfull to the TV versions 

Hi Richard, 
I will certainly monitor the forums and provide info when possible. The Narrow Gauge long caboose and the Thomas items are this years large scale releases. I'm sure there will be more to come in the future! 

Glad to hear that some effort will be put into getting the proportions right - as opposed to the Lionel production of a few years ago. 

Out of curiosity, Bucksco - do you have permission to mention the scale that the models are being produced in at this time? I'm hoping (but not holding my breath for) 1:32 G-1.

-Kurt


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Bucksco, is there any chance that Bachmann might make some figures to go with the Thomas and Friends equipment? Like Sir Topham Hat?
SandyR


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Posted By SandyR on 03/28/2009 5:51 PM
Bucksco, is there any chance that Bachmann might make some figures to go with the Thomas and Friends equipment? Like Sir Topham Hat?
SandyR


Quite a few of the TFC's presently offered for the smaller scales is oversize to the point where they may be suitably scaled to match 1:32 (or even larger, though oversize LGB stuff might be a stretch) equipment.

-Kurt


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

The Topham hat figure that Bachmann currently produces fits very nicely into the cab of both locos. I'm campaigning for more figures for the sets. 
As far as scale is concerned these pieces are in line with the rest of Bachmann's large scale items. 

Jack


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 03/27/2009 9:10 PM
Thanks Jack, looking forward to the photos when you are allowd to post them. 

I am still wondering if Percy could be"Dethomasized" and made into a conventional UK outline loco?


Bachmann already make seven Gauge 1 locomotives, two of which are 0-6-0 steam outline models.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 03/29/2009 4:04 PM
Posted By Spule 4 on 03/27/2009 9:10 PM
Thanks Jack, looking forward to the photos when you are allowd to post them. 

I am still wondering if Percy could be"Dethomasized" and made into a conventional UK outline loco?


Bachmann already make seven Gauge 1 locomotives, two of which are 0-6-0 steam outline models.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/ 



But are they in plastic and under $200?








hehe


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 03/29/2009 4:04 PM
Posted By Spule 4 on 03/27/2009 9:10 PM
Thanks Jack, looking forward to the photos when you are allowd to post them. 

I am still wondering if Percy could be"Dethomasized" and made into a conventional UK outline loco?


Bachmann already make seven Gauge 1 locomotives, two of which are 0-6-0 steam outline models.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/ 



Very true, but as you point out 1:32/standard gauge. A few of the diecast Ertl models were bash fodder for some narrow gauge outline stuff with some interesting results.


----------



## Crosshead (Feb 20, 2008)

Posted By Bucksco on 03/28/2009 7:30 AM

Hi Richard, 
I will certainly monitor the forums and provide info when possible. The Narrow Gauge long caboose and the Thomas items are this years large scale releases. I'm sure there will be more to come in the future! 




Jack,

I am really pleased to see a Bachmann official taking part in the forum here. That has been needed for some time.
On the other hand, the long caboose was really a last year announcement, originally to have arrived either right before or right after christmas and then apparently pushed back to this year for whatever reason. Certainly things happen but that means if I am understanding you right that the only new large scale from Bachman this year is the various thomas things. That would mean the earliest a new Spectrum 1:20.3 announcement would be made would be next year, and with the usual schedule of announcement and delivery that would mean that the earliest anything new would arrive would be early spring of 2011! Has Bachmann decided to move away from 1:20.3? I think there are several here who would be disappointed to say the least if they had.

I apologize for putting you on the spot but I'd rather hear the straight skinny from you than be browbeaten by the new self appointed enthusiastic spokesman on the Bachmann board.

Richard C.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Richard, 

There is a lot going on at Bachmann. Everything for 2009 has been announced. We've just released the 2-6-6-2 and the long caboose is coming. We have not abandoned the 1:20.3 line. There are things in the pipeline but even large manufacturers need to exercise a bit of prudence in an economy such as we are experiencing at the moment. Remeber we do many scales -N, HO, On30, 1:20.3 . We need to spread things out so nobody feels "abandoned". 
Bachmann has always been very consistent with all of our product lines and will continue to be so into the future. 

Jack


----------



## Crosshead (Feb 20, 2008)

That's good to hear, Jack. Thanks for being so responsive!

Richard C.


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 03/29/2009 4:04 PM
Posted By Spule 4 on 03/27/2009 9:10 PM
Thanks Jack, looking forward to the photos when you are allowd to post them. 

I am still wondering if Percy could be"Dethomasized" and made into a conventional UK outline loco?


Bachmann already make seven Gauge 1 locomotives, two of which are 0-6-0 steam outline models.

tac
www.ovgrs.org 


But they are not marketed primarily as a child's toy to get inevitably kicked around, as most of them - unfortunately - will.


It's not as if they're making this:


















-Kurt


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr 4 - the Thomas characters in Rev Audrey's books are standard gauge, not narrow gauge. If you want to make a 'conventional UK outline loco', would you really want to start with a caricature?

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I am well aware they are "standard gauge".


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

im not at all sure i agree with this as a blanket statement 
i know in some of his stories (all of which which i read to my son about 15 years ago-the british versions) he does make reference to Tallynyn (SP) and as i recall other NG engines (cannot recall the actual engines names however)


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Narrow Gauge locomotives from the Thomas and Friends series: 

Skarloey
Rheneas
Sir Handel
Peter Sam
Rusty
Duncan
Fearless Freddie
Mighty Mac
Duke
Smudger
Bertram
Proteus


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Then there's the fact that the original narrow gauge models on the series rode on either S or two-rail O-gauge rail (no, it isn't HO as everyone likes to call it - just look at the gauge difference with the 45mm Gauge 1 rails in any S4 episode), with exception to the larger models that debuted in S5 (knocking the Narrow Gauge up to Gauge 1, and I believe the standard gauge became Gauge 3 - or Gauge 5, don't quote me on it). 

It begs the question as to whether Bachmann would allow the size difference between the standard gauge and narrow gauge characters if all were adapted to 45mm rail. 

-Kurt


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By cudak888 on 04/04/2009 7:35 AM
Then there's the fact that the original narrow gauge models on the series rode on either S or two-rail O-gauge rail (no, it isn't HO as everyone likes to call it - just look at the gauge difference with the 45mm Gauge 1 rails in any S4 episode), with exception to the larger models that debuted in S5 (knocking the Narrow Gauge up to Gauge 1, and I believe the standard gauge became Gauge 3 - or Gauge 5, don't quote me on it). 

It begs the question as to whether Bachmann would allow the size difference between the standard gauge and narrow gauge characters if all were adapted to 45mm rail. 

-Kurt


When it comes to items in the "Thomas" line it really comes down to what the Licensor (HIT Entertainment) allows not what Bachmann allows.
Bachmann is required to follow thier guidlines in order to produce these items. 

Jack


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

Thanks for the insight in to this product. Late summer is perfect, just in time for Christmas!


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Posted By Bucksco on 04/04/2009 8:45 AM When it comes to items in the "Thomas" line it really comes down to what the Licensor (HIT Entertainment) allows not what Bachmann allows.
Bachmann is required to follow thier guidlines in order to produce these items. 

Jack


Knowing HiT, they'll spec them oversized, looking all in the world like LGB equipment.


-Kurt


----------



## High Ball John (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone know if the Largescale Thomas stuff will be available officially in Europe, or will the licencing agreement restrict where they can be sold?


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Some very interesting pictures have been posted in the Bachmann forum's photo gallery! 



http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/gallery.php?set_albumName=New-Thomas-Large-Scale-Samples&include=view_album.php


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting those--they look very encouraging

Any word on what the locos will include? Sound? What the drives will be like?


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Greetings All

Haven't been on in a while and trying to catch up today was very excited at the fact that Bachmann is carrying the Thomas line. I started my railroad when we adopted Jonathan and now that he will be 3 this September timing couldn't be more perfect...

Just wondering if Thomas and Percy can be outfited with RC and rechargeable batteries??

It's good to be back.

Richard


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Of course, basically any loco can be outfitted. Some might be a challenge for space, but there's very few locomotives that have not been converted to battery. 

If it can be done in a shay, a railtruck, and a davenport, it can definitely be done in a Thomas. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 04/19/2009 6:54 PM
Thanks for posting those--they look very encouraging



The discussion is there may be a few of those cars that will be "dethomasized" by UK/UK outline modellers.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Look for them this fall.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 06/01/2009 8:03 AM

Look for them this fall.

I'm looking, I'm looking


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Any outside-the-box-shots, out of curiosity? 

-Kurt


----------



## richtj99 (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow that is looking great! I will be keeping my eye here too! When will they be out?


----------

